# Looking for help on this one



## deevo (Oct 16, 2007)

Just looking for advice on what may have caused this problem to this pine, in the pictures you'll see 2 different cavities the first one is on the side facing the house, we'll say side 'A', which is about 10' up from the base of the tree. The second and third pictures are on the other side about 3' down. I've haven't seen anything like this to anything around here or any pines I've cut around here. They almost go right thru to the other side. The home owner wants it removed. It's pretty much straight up, and on the down side of the hill, and I am going to rope it and winch it anyway to make sure 110%. question is I can't notch it above where these cavities are, and am a bit leary of notching it below due to a possible failure of that section. Also climbing it's pretty much out the picture I don't want to be 60 or 70 feet up and with me adding another 230lbs to it =recipes for disaster if the part I am describing fails. I hoped I explained it well enough. Open for suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## woodville (Oct 17, 2007)

Just a shot in the dark but it looks like old injury from when the lot was cleared or that shed put in. If the trunk got smashed with a piece of equipment years ago and the tree has internal decay the two will end up looking similar to what is going on. I'm sure someone else will be able to explain the proses better.


----------



## PB (Oct 17, 2007)

I am not sure, but that looks like the work of a pileated woodpecker that happened a while ago. I am no expert but I see those holes quite a bit up here.


----------



## deevo (Oct 17, 2007)

woodville said:


> Just a shot in the dark but it looks like old injury from when the lot was cleared or that shed put in. If the trunk got smashed with a piece of equipment years ago and the tree has internal decay the two will end up looking similar to what is going on. I'm sure someone else will be able to explain the proses better.



Yeah that shed was just put in 3 weeks ago, any thoughts on the integrity of the tree if it would remain together or if its strong enough that I could cut it below and it would still be safe, the rest of the tree is fairly healthy, no dead limbs etc... like I said I just don't want it disintigrating at those points, and can't get a bucket truck in there either, also like I said I don't feel good about climbing it...putting that extra weight up top!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## (WLL) (Nov 14, 2007)

*hmmm*

looks like poor pruning to me. maby the new shed is a replacement for an old one lookin at the old splitter stump? give -r- the old 3-man pull test,but start easy. just a thought


----------



## Themadd1 (Nov 19, 2007)

rope it up and cut it down. Just be sure you have your safety equipment and as long as your technique is good, and you have a good safe retreat path you should be fine...


----------



## BC WetCoast (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks like an old blaze scar, possibly from an old survey, to me.

Take a long thin drill to it near ground level and see if the rot goes down to the stump.


----------



## treeseer (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm with woodville, looks like clearing damage. If you don't pull too hard, it does not look like a high risk of failing at those defects.

I would examine the rot closely like bc says then probably have no problem climbing it. But felling looks like the cheaper way to go.


----------



## deevo (Apr 28, 2008)

*Took it down last Friday*

Well 2nd job since the snow went away here. Climbed it, limbed it pretty much all the way up on the side facing the house (to reduce the weight) as it was leaning towards the garage. Set my ropes 3/4 of the way up as I descended. Then set up my come alongs up to a large maple, then felled it from there. Everything went smooth. Used my new Dolmar PS3410TH Chainsaw , I was really impressed with it, lots of power and cut through the larger limbs with ease! Oh yeah, the ants had to find a new home! lol! Thanks for everyones advice/help previously. :greenchainsaw:


----------

